# Weird Symptoms (Nausea, Bloating, Lump Throat, etc.)



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

For the past 3 months or so, I have been feeling symptoms that I have never felt in before. I was diagnosed with IBS 10 years ago, but never have I experienced this. I had an endoscopy done a couple a weeks ago and the results were negative and my GI doctor says it's anxiety when I'm pretty certain it is not.

List of Symptoms:

- Bloating

- Nausea

- Feels like there is something in my throat

- Pressure on upper stomach

- When you are hungry and your stomach growls (I get that feeling even if I just ate)

- Sometimes I will feel extremely full after I eat but other times I feel like I am still hungry

Has anyone experienced this? It has become extremely frustrating, it finally went away 2 weeks ago, but then came back last week. It is becoming really frustrating, hopefully somebody can relate? Thanks


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

Those are symptoms of GERD. Depending on the severity, it may or may not have shown up on the endoscopy. You could try a PPI (omeprazole, brand name Prilosec) to see if it helps. Anxiety could also easily cause those symptoms but fortunately they also make medications for that! I'm about to try a low-dose antidepressant, called a TCA. Many of these types of drugs treat nausea, upset stomach, and IBS-related symptoms. Both treatments are probably worth trying, I would talk to your doctor. The PPIs can be bought over-the-counter but the TCA will need a prescription. Good luck!


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

My gastro doctor told me you can still suffer GERD symptoms and have a negative endoscopy. The endoscopy, I believe, looks for actual damage to the esphogeous (spellling)?? I had all those symptoms and after an endoscopy, bloodwork, stool testing, breath tests, etc. I was diagnosed with small intestinal bacterial overgrowth. (And I have IBS)... 3 courses of xifaxan and major change in my diet and I am finally, after 2 years feeling better.


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

MaryAnn51 said:


> My gastro doctor told me you can still suffer GERD symptoms and have a negative endoscopy. The endoscopy, I believe, looks for actual damage to the esphogeous (spellling)?? I had all those symptoms and after an endoscopy, bloodwork, stool testing, breath tests, etc. I was diagnosed with small intestinal bacterial overgrowth. (And I have IBS)... 3 courses of xifaxan and major change in my diet and I am finally, after 2 years feeling better.


You are correct. Reflux can occur without damaging the esophagus, although after a prolonged period of untreated reflux damage to the esophagus is generally inevitable. Acid reflux can cause an assortment of symptoms beyond the simple heartburn, although this is the classic symptom. Fortunately acid reflux is quite treatable with dietary and lifestyle modifications, and some medications. Word of warning: don't let your doctor tell you that it's safe to take those meds indefinitely, there is evidence that this is not true especially for those with digestive disorders.

I personally suffer from bile reflux, where the bile from my duodenum refluxes upward into my stomach. Not well managed by medications or dietary changes. Consider yourselves lucky! GERD is highly treatable, albeit annoying.


----------

